# HELP !!!



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

help, we are going down south on Saturday in our motorhome , does anyone know of a :? campsite in Devon near dartmoor where they have fishing on site, or any wild camping spots where there is fishing nearby, Thanks in advance, Anne & Tony. :?


----------



## 88911 (May 10, 2005)

hi there is a c&cc club site at umberleigh with fishing on site and takes non members.don't know about vacancies phone no. is 01769560009 .good luck hope you catch some


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi annetony

The only site I know of in that part of the world is a bit further on in Cornwall. Have a look at the link below for the Innis Inn Trout Fishery.

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/cornwall/innisinn.htm


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*HELP*

 Thanks for that Buster we will check it out, 
also thanks to Brisey, unfortunately the site is a bit too far as we wil be doing a few days around the New Forest first, but I have kept the link for later in the Year,


----------

